# doe having contractions 3 days later



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

I had a doe kid friday night, when i got to the barn she had one healthy doe kid, a partially developed fetus, and a not fully developed kid, dead probably 2 or 3 weeks. After the dead kid was out, she was still acting strange, so i went in and made sure there were no more kids. The afterbirth was off looking, with yellowish brown mucus with it. She ended up with a retained placenta, and i gave her penicillian on Saturday. She is still having contractions today, and seems uncomfortable, though they arn't as nad as they were yesterday or the day before. She cleaned out sunday.k
Morning, but I'm worried about these contractions. Any suggestions? Is there something i should give her for them?
Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would recommend a vet. Doesn't sound right.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Doesn't sound right to me either. This one is for a vet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you continue the penicillin? Sounds like she needs to be flushed and a 14 day course of penicillin. But a vet should really look at her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

The same, though the contractions seem a little worse tonight. The vets don't say much, just to keep up antibiotics and give her asprin....


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

If she's still having noticeable contractions that just doesn't sound right. I'd stay on the vet to really look at her asap.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would flush her with 500 ml sterile saline solution with 2-3cc Betadine added to look like weak tea. Flush 3 days in a row.

The vet wouldn't give you Banamine?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

that is strange.....I would ask for banamine as well.


----------



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

The vets were closed last night but i made a run to the farm where i work and got 2cc of benamine. I switched from the long acting pen over to oxytetrocycline, it's supposed to be broader spectrum than pen. After the benamine she was really dopey, ad this morning her contractions were much smaller but she doesn't look to good. I'm waiting for a call back from the vet, I'd like him to come out and take a look at her because I'm really worried. I'm hoping there's something he can do....


----------



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

Vet will be here in a few hours, but he said to up the oxytet from 3.5 cc to 8. Also said to give her some propoline glycol... didn't have any so i gave her some warm molasses water, and she drank a little bit, Maybe 2 cups. Ever since the benamine last night she hasn't had much interest in food. She only nibbled at the grain and i haven't seen her eat any hay this morning. Her appitite was really good until the benamine. I am so worried about her!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Banamine is worn off by now. Do you have B complex to help boost appetite? Glad to hear vet is coming.
Please keep us updated.


----------



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

No i dont.... I'll see if i can get some from the vet, anything else that would work? I hope he can make it in because we are pretty much snowed in. I'll look for the B complex, is it injectable or given orally?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You want injectable B Complex. How much Banamine did you give?


----------



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

I gave 2cc benamine last night, vet said hold off om.giving it again if it made her that dopey. 
The only thing i have on hand is from the drugstore called B-force 50. Vitamin B complex. It's in capsuls


----------



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

Or i have brewers yeast


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Whats her temp?
is she chewing a cud?
Is she eating hay? Grain is hard to digest so they avoid it when they dont feel well..
ix 50/50 Molasses and water and drench 60cc twice daily

Hope the vet can give you some answers


----------



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

I haven't seen her interested in hay since giving her the benamine last night, it just seemed to make her worse. Vet said up her dose of oxytet, and give her some oxytocin to clean out what's inside, as well as proplyene glycol. Anyone used this?? If she's not back on feed by tomorrow morning I'll take her to the clinic for IV.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have used Propolyene Glycol, its nasty and they dont like it but when needed can be helpful or
You can also stick with molasses and water mixed at 50/50 drench 60 cc twice daily. Nutra drench is also useful and has PG in it...
Getting her interested in eating is important...offer leaves, green or dry, alfalfa... cedar or pine needles what ever grows in your area that she will like...I dont understand why the banamine would make her worse..it usually help with them eating more, reduces fever, pain and inflammation..very strange...

Get her temp as well..it will tell you if she has infection (high temp) or Compromised rumen (low temp)


Here is a home made electrolyte that she may like..

Homemade Electrolytes
A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How big is she? Banamine is dosed at 1cc per 100 lbs. I have never seen Banamine do that before. Hopefully she will do ok for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Black-smith? Any update? How's she doing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry I found this late. But here goes. Legions dam did the contractions for days. They were not all the time but pretty often. This is her body trying to expel the nasty that is still inside her. Lucky for me, everything turned out well in the end and she was able to have kids again as she did finally pass her placenta.

If any case of a retained placenta, its going to start to more or less rot inside the doe. If you can flush, then it might be a good thing. Dont know if it will actually help to pass the placenta but could. Now if she is still contracting you wanna see if she is still open and see if you cant assist the removal and flush that way. As long as she her body is fighting the now setting in infection, pain and contractions, she is not going to eat or drink much at all if anything. The fast you help her body fight the infection, the quicker she will want to eat something. Try anything, fruits, whole grains like a wetcob, not pelleted grains, veggies, shelled peanuts. If you find something see if she will eat it with molasses or corn syrup on it. She needs calories. Anything. For drinking, try juices mixed with water.

Medications: 10-14 day antibiotics. For a full sized goat, 8-12 ccs a day IM. Never more then 10 cc per location at any one time. You will also need to treat with probios and maybe some baking soda. Her rumin is going to be taking a beating from all the antibiotics. Banamine helps bid the toxins in her body so its not only good for pain but helps with the removal of the infections. She may have keytosis as well. But you wanna make sure before you give her any cal/glucose. Its a shock to her body and if she doesnt need it, its not good. Some IVs would be good if she continues to not drink. You also dont want her to just lay down in one spot. You will need to force her to stand up if she is down. You can even rest her stomach over a straw bale with her legs over the sides.


----------



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

We lost her sometime during the night.... i want to thank everyone for their advice and suggestions, i will copy everything down incase anything lile this happens again. I wish i knew what was wrong...


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm very sorry for your loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I wonder if her uterus had torn.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry! A torn Uterus could have been the issue...:-(


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss... :hug:


----------



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you... that was one of the thing the vet asked When he was here, is if i felt any holes When i went in... he ultra sounded her and said there was still fluid and some placenta in there and to give her oxytocin. I had planned to tale her in the next morning for an IV. This always seems to happen to your best does, why is that! I lost her mom to a cougar bite a few years ago... so scared I'm goi g to lose that line! Thank you everybody for your support and suggestions


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------

